# follicle scan tomorrow, 1st cycle of clomid....



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

ok, 1st cycle of clomid here after 3.5y ttc. had 9 mc's and an ep and tomorrow I have my follicle scan. Im scared that it will be bad news. Im worried that i will have too many eggs and have toi miss this month. oooh but Im also v excited!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Reetpetite

So sorry to hear all you have gone through. Best of luck for tomorrow, I'm sure it will be just fine. I was worried and excited too when I had my first follie scan. It will be okay. If you fancy joining us on the main thread 'crazy clomid chatter' you are more than welcome. There are loads of us all on Clomid with different stories.

Sending you lots of   for tomorrow.

Tamsin x


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you. will pop over to join you.


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Reetpetite,

Sorry to hear about everything you've been through.
I'm also on my 1st round of clomid but have not had scan, just cd21 bloods,so am keeping everything crossed 
Good luck tomorrow  

Anj xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya reetpetite   

Wow you've really been through the mill, babe.. you should be mighty proud of your own strength to have kept going. Good on you! You're an inspiration 

Worry of nit's bad news, but not before.. ask yourself, what's the point? It causes stress which may well be unecssary and all manner of mental meltdown stuff   Try to relax as best you can and rmember you're also excited    << concentrate on the latter 

Good luck.. and obviously let us know how it goes!  

Laura Xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Reetpetite

Glad you popped over onto the chatter thread  

Really hope all went well today. Let us know how you got on.  

Tamsin x


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you all.

scan was a mixed bag. 3 follies on tubeless side and 2 on tubed side. official line is to abstain this month. there is a v small risk of egg travelling across from tubeless side. but tbh the odds are so long that we are going to try anyway.


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey reetpetite - not had a chance to chat you yet, but my heart breaks for you hun, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for today at your scan.      PMA

have some babydust  

Love Karen


----------

